# 400W power inverter



## MartyPalange (Jan 10, 2003)

Hi,

I need a small power inverter to run off a marine battery in a camper. I am trying to compare a 400W Vector inverter and a Craftsman 400W inverter. Both are priced nearly the same. The craftsman inverter has a meter. Any experience with either of these products? Thanks in advance for any input.

Marty


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I have a vector 400 and a Xantrex Powerpack 600.....I love the powerpack its been a real lifesaver a couple times...

I think sportsmansguide had a small powerpack and a 1000w inverter real cheap..probably refurbs but I've had goodluck.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Don't know about the Craftsman, but I've had the Vectors and know other people who have had them and none of us were happy with them. They get fried really easy. Just walk across the carpet and forget ONE time to discharge the static before touching it and it is gone.


----------



## MartyPalange (Jan 10, 2003)

Hi,
Here is a link to the Craftsman model

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/product.do?pid=02871492000&vertical=TOOL&BV_UseBVCookie=Yes

I don't know who makes this for Sears. It is on sale for $42.99 at the store and I have a $10 off coupon. The Vector model is $39.99 at Pep Boys Auto store with a $10 mail in rebate. I think the sale ends today. I am leaning towards the craftsman because I like the included meter (and Pep Boys is a longer ride through rush hour traffic!).

Thank you,
Marty


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

I've used the Vector inverters for years and never had any issues with them. I never operate them anywhere near maximum output though. I cut the noisey little fans out of them. (They fail..)

I use one (400 watt) in my work vehicle to operate a laptop computer. I also use one in my house to charge the batteries for my cordless tools. 4 years and still going strong..

I would advise that when using an inverter, Use one at least twice the load (in wattage) you plan to use it for. This way they don't run hot and they will last longer..


----------



## patarini (Nov 19, 2004)

Cobra has a real nice 400 watt model, about 30 at truck stops or online.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

We originaly bought a Vector 740w (1400 surge) at Walmart. We are off grid and used it daily. It fried for some reason after about one year. Went back to Walmart and got a new one. They are Black and Decker now but still Vector. It has lasted well and the fan ain't nearly as noisy. I have used it at Max several times with no ill effects. I think they are fine for the money. Eventually, we need to purchasde a higher end inverter, but the Vector has served us well.


----------

